# BCS: tonemic accent



## dovla

I would just like to clarify something a bit. When you say that Serbian is a tonal language, do you use the word 'tonal' in a sense that fully describes for example Mandarin as well? Because, if that is the case, I wouldn't call it a tonal language. All that matters (even if it's not hard mistake to make, except in a few cases when it shows the meaning) is the right combination of falling/rinsing melody and corresponding rhythm apart form any specific pitch. In any case, the eventual mistakes may produce less intelligibility mostly in spoken language.

Moderator note:
Split from this thread.
(sokol)


----------



## DenisBiH

Well, I'm dabbling with Mandarin a little bit these days and it seems to me that while the situation is definitely not the same there are parallels.

In a tonal language, apart from consonants and vowels, tones are also used to define/distinguish the meaning of the word. This would mean that in both Serbian / BCS and Mandarin there are minimal pairs, sets of words with different meaning where only the tone is different. 

For Serbian compare:

*ȁuti* (as in sports) - *àuti* (cars)
*stȁjati* (stajem) - *stàjati* (stojim)
*vàljati* (nekome; vrijediti) - *váljati* (nešto; koturati)
*grȃd* (city) - *grȁd* (hail)

For some other examples see this post. So yes, one can find such pairs of words in Serbian, but I don't think they're anywhere near as common as in Mandarin. Apart from that, from what I've seen every syllable in a word in Mandarin has one of four tones, plus possibly the fifth neutral tone on the last syllable. This is not so in Serbian, mostly the tone is in a single place, carried by the vowel on the accented syllable. This situation in Mandarin then gives rise to tone sandhi, another thing Serbian doesn't have.

As for tones themselves, I, from an amateur's perspective, do see some parallels:

Mandarin second (rising) tone similar to Serbian long-rising tone
Mandarin fourth (falling) tone similar to Serbian  short-falling tone
Mandarin third (low, falling-rising) tone somewhat similar to Serbian long-falling tone, in length and partly in contour

On the other hand, Mandarin first (high flat) tone I can't compare to anything in Serbian / BCS.

This is all a very subjective impression, so the readers should check for themselves. I'd welcome any corrections and criticism.


----------



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Ja predlažem da pređemo na BCS.
Prvo, ja sam samo teoretski upoznat s BCS tonovima (u stvari se radi o toničkom akcentu) i nažalost nikako ne umem da izgovaram ova 4 vida akcenta. Ali čini mi se da to nije tako bitno za komunikaciju: takvi minimalni parovi su veoma retki i još više ne očekujem da će neko pasti u zabunu zbog akcenatskih grešaka jer su reči u sličnim minimalnim parovima najčešće tako različite po značenju i kontekst će lako "ispraviti" grešku i neće se doći do nesporazuma. A i neki izvorni BCS govornici ionako ne koriste tonove (npr. oni na jugu Srbije).
A npr. u mandarinu i drugim kineskim jezicima situacija je sasvim drugačija: ima toliko mnogo reči koje se razlikuju samo po tonu i, ako grešiš ili ne odlikuješ ova 5 tona u mandarinu, gotovo sigurno nećeš razumeti i neće te razumeti (ili ćeš vrlo često reći ili shvatiti nešto sasvim različito).
Tako možemo da kažemo da je BCS "slabo tonalni" kako su i npr. švedski i norveški dok su mnogo istočni jezici (kineski, vijetnamski itd.) "silno tonalni" prema tome koliko su tonovi bitni.


----------



## VelikiMag

I don't think that an average native BCS speaker has a clear knowledge about tones. It is something that is naturally included in your speech, and you simply know it by heart, without a need to think about it. But for the sake of learning and speaking proper BCS you cannot possibly omit tones. Far from it that you won't be understood if you make a tonemic mistake, but then it simply won't be the proper language.

Chinese language (all variants and dialects) is highly analytic while Serbian is a synthetic one. They belong to completely different language families, and I struggle to see how two of them can be compared, or why one would do that. Both of them have their own characteristics and features, and direct comparison won't tell us something specific about each of them. Chinese is an isolating, almost monosyllabic language, and therefore tones must be used to give words different meanings. Serbian on the other hand is not that strict, and there are fewer examples of word pairs where only tone distinguishes meaning. But in my opinion that doesn't make it more or less tonal, it simply is tonal.


I dare all learners and even native speakers to understand the following sentence without proper intonation:

*Gore gore gore gore no što gore gore dolje*.​


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> I dare all learners and even native speakers to understand the following sentence without proper intonation:
> 
> 
> *Gore gore gore gore no što gore gore dolje*.​


 
Izvinjavam se, ali čini mi se da ne možemo ništa dokazati takvim "ekstremnim" primerima, i osim toga ovde imamo rečenicu bez konteksta. Mislim da čovek ko ne poznaje tonove biće u poziciji čitaoca "normalnog" pisanog teksta bez akcenatskih znakova - nužno je računati na kontekst i intuiciju za "dešifriranje" značenja homografa. 
Po meni najbitniji problem je da stranci hoće ali najčešće ne mogu da se snađu s toničkim akcentima - npr. je većina indoevropskih jezika "netonalna" (osim BCS ima samo još par izuzetaka). Ja lično mogu da nekako osetim intonaciju ali nikako ne mogu da "proizvedem" prave tonove.


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> Izvinjavam se, ali čini mi se da ne možemo ništa dokazati takvim "ekstremnim" primerima, i osim toga ovde imamo rečenicu bez konteksta. Mislim da čovek ko ne poznaje tonove biće u poziciji čitaoca "normalnog" pisanog teksta bez akcenatskih znakova - nužno je računati na kontekst i intuiciju za "dešifriranje" značenja homografa.
> Po meni najbitniji problem je da stranci hoće ali najčešće ne mogu da se snađu s toničkim akcentima - npr. je većina indoevropskih jezika "netonalna" (osim BCS ima samo još par izuzetaka). Ja lično mogu da nekako osetim intonaciju ali nikako ne mogu da "proizvedem" prave tonove.



Kao prvo, rečenica nije bez konteksta, već je itekako smislena i koncizna, i ima konkretno značenje. Ako je nisi u potpunosti shvatio, to je sasvim normalno imajući u vidu da je to za tebe strani jezik. Čak ni meni nije bilo odmah najjasnije dok nisam malo promislio o tome.
Dalje, ja ne kažem da pogrešna intonacija vodi do potpunog nerazumijevanja ili pak da je to nekakva nedopustiva pogreška u jeziku. Štaviše, vjerujem da ni jedan stranac ne može u potpunosti da shvati i reprodukuje tonalitet i akcente srpskog jezika onako kako to mogu izvorni govornici. Ne samo da je normalno, nego je i za očekivati da će stranac govoriti sa akcentom svoga jezika. I bez obzira koliko neko dobro govorio srpski, neminovno je da će se tu i tamo omaći po neka greška u izgovoru odnosno tonalitetu (kao i uvijek, čast izuzecima).
Ono što ja tvrdim je da se niti kineski, niti ijedan drugi njemu sličan jezik ne može porediti sa srpskim u svrhu izvlačenja nekih konkretnih zaključaka o srpskom jeziku. To bi se eventualno moglo uraditi sa nekim slovenskim ili čak nekim drugim srodnim jezikom.
I ono što takođe tvrdim je da bez odgovarajućeg tona u govoru i akcentovanja riječi, srpski jezik nije pravilan jezik.


----------



## LilithE

Ja sam rečenicu morala pročitati par puta da bi mi počela smisleno zvučati. 

A tip: it should sound ( approximately ) - 'Fires in the upper parts of the mountains are worse than the ones in their lower parts.


----------



## DenisBiH

Čini mi se malo besmisleno praviti nekakve vještačke granice oko toga šta se može a šta ne porediti i sa čim. Ako bi uvažili taj princip do kraja ne bi postojala niti jedna lingvistička disciplina kao zasebna no bi u okviru svake porodice jezika imali zasebne discipline: slavensku fonetiku, germansku fonetiku, romansku fonetiku itd. Očito je da ipak postoje nekakve univerzalne kategorije sa kojima možemo operirati nezavisno od jezičke porodice.

Inače, na Internetu imaju 3-4 različite verzije ove rečenice sa različitim tonovima i zanaglasnim dužinama. Verzija koja mislim odgovara mom izgovoru (i valjda standardu) bi bila:

Gȍre gòre gȍrē gòrē.

u redoslijedu:

Iznad  - planine/šume - lošije - sagorijevaju

Ako je ovo tačno ovdje imamo opreku samo dva tona, a ostatak je po zanaglasnoj dužini.


----------



## Arath

VelikiMag said:


> Ono što ja tvrdim je da se niti kineski, niti ijedan drugi njemu sličan jezik ne može porediti sa srpskim u svrhu izvlačenja nekih konkretnih zaključaka o srpskom jeziku. To bi se eventualno moglo uraditi sa nekim slovenskim ili čak nekim drugim srodnim jezikom.
> I ono što takođe tvrdim je da bez odgovarajućeg tona u govoru i akcentovanja riječi, srpski jezik nije pravilan jezik.


I think that what we are trying to establish here is not that Serbian doesn't use tonemes (because it certainly does), but that when we compare Mandarin and Serbian. we see that tones in Serbian aren't as important as they are in Mandarin. In Mandarin, if one does not use tones properly, not only will one sound like a foreigner, but one will not be understood most of the time.

We are comparing Mandarin and Serbian, despite the fact that they are very different, because they have a common feature - they are both tonal.

Whenever one has read about tonal languages, Mandarin has always been given as an example. And it has always been emphasized how important tones are to distinguish between words, compared to a language that isn't tonal. That's why when one hears "tonal language", one thinks of Chinese, not of Serbian. So one may be misled if one is told that Serbian is a tonal language without any additional explanation. It should be added that Serbian is a tonal language, but compared to other tonal languages like Mandarin, Serbian has much fewer cases where tone is the only thing that differentiates two words.


----------



## VelikiMag

Probaću još malo da pojasnim ono što sam napisao, a u skladu sa početkom ovog topic-a.
Kada sam govorio o poređenju kineskog i srpskog mislio sam sledeće: Nije srpski tonalan ili netonalan jezik zato što kineski ili neki drugi to jeste ili to nije. Već zato što on to jeste, sam po sebi, bez obzira na to kakav je bilo koji drugi sa kojim ga poredimo. U konkretnom slučaju oba jezika to jesu, i to oba na sebi svojstven način. A čini mi se da je upravo to dovedeno u pitanje u prvom postu.
A što se tiče poređenja uopšte, ne samo da se može napraviti, već se i mora napraviti kada se uči bilo koji novi jezik. Sam proces učenja obuhvata poređenje novog sa onim što nam je već poznato. Međutim, dok nam to govori o sličnostima i razlikama između ta dva jezika, ne govori nam o samoj strukturi onog prvog. To nam jedino može reći strukturna analiza toga jezika kao posebne cjeline.
Nikada *grȁd* ne može značiti naseljeno mjesto, već isključivo padavinu. I nikada *p**ȃ**s* ne može značiti kućnog ljubimca, već dodavanje u fudbalu ili struk. I to ne zavisi ni od kakvog spoljašnjeg faktora (nekog drugog jezika), već zavisi samo o sebi.
Barem ja tako vidim stvari 

A u vezi rečenice koju sam naveo, više varijanti je moguće, ali će nam jedino intonacija reći onu koju je govornik imao na umu.
Ja je shvatam ovako: _Lošije sagorijevaju šume ka vrhu, nego što sagorijevaju šume dolje._


----------



## dovla

Ok, hoću sebi nešto da razjasnim, ovo je hipotetička situacija, ali radi pojednostavljenja: kad na primer u engleskom ne bi postojala kvalitativna razlika između glasova koje većina slušalaca kojima je npr. srpski maternji jezik aproksimativno percipira kao 'i' (npr. u rečima 'beach' i 'bitch', 'eat' i 'it'), moglo bi se reći da je i u tim slucajevima akcenat (ton, melodija, ritam) vrlo dominantan -> u slučaju 'beach' i 'eat' javlja se dugi(silazni?), dok u slučaju 'bitch' i  'it' imamo kratki. Dakle hoću da kažem da i ako izuzmemo postojanje pomenutih parova reči, verovatno svaki jezik u ima svoje 'tonove' tj melodijsko-ritmičke obrasce kojima se realizuje govorni jezik. Svaka reč definitivno ima svoju pravilnu intonaciju i ni u jednom jeziku koji poznajem to nije nebitno ukoliko se govori o _autentičnom _izgovoru. Negde se to vidi kroz spelovanje, negde je osobina dugo/kratko ili uzlazno/silazno vezana uvek za specifičan glas, a prosto negde mora da se zna. Naziv 'tonalni jezik' bi dakle u tom slučaju značio da _postoje_ parovi reči gde je akcenat (ton) presudan.

Nisam nikakav stručnjak, ali me ovo zanima pa je svaki komentar dobrodošao. Mislim da bi najviše koristio neki primer jezika koji nije svrstan u tonalne, dakle sta bi to odsustvo tonova tačno značilo na primeru tog jezika.

p.s. što se tiče čitanja gore pomenute ambivalentne rečenice, mislim da nema jednog tačnog načina kako se to moze pročitati, s obzirom da red reči nije naročito bitan, a značenja reči je tačno 4


----------



## phosphore

dovla said:


> Ok, hoću sebi nešto da razjasnim, ovo je hipotetička situacija, ali radi pojednostavljenja: kad na primer u engleskom ne bi postojala kvalitativna razlika između glasova koje većina slušalaca kojima je npr. srpski maternji jezik aproksimativno percipira kao 'i' (npr. u rečima 'beach' i 'bitch', 'eat' i 'it'), moglo bi se reći da je i u tim slucajevima akcenat (ton, melodija, ritam) vrlo dominantan -> u slučaju 'beach' i 'eat' javlja se dugi(silazni?), dok u slučaju 'bitch' i 'it' imamo kratki. Dakle hoću da kažem da i ako izuzmemo postojanje pomenutih parova reči, verovatno svaki jezik u ima svoje 'tonove' tj melodijsko-ritmičke obrasce kojima se realizuje govorni jezik. Svaka reč definitivno ima svoju pravilnu intonaciju i ni u jednom jeziku koji poznajem to nije nebitno ukoliko se govori o _autentičnom _izgovoru. Negde se to vidi kroz spelovanje, negde je osobina dugo/kratko ili uzlazno/silazno vezana uvek za specifičan glas, a prosto negde mora da se zna. Naziv 'tonalni jezik' bi dakle u tom slučaju značio da _postoje_ parovi reči gde je akcenat (ton) presudan.
> 
> Nisam nikakav stručnjak, ali me ovo zanima pa je svaki komentar dobrodošao. Mislim da bi najviše koristio neki primer jezika koji nije svrstan u tonalne, dakle sta bi to odsustvo tonova tačno značilo na primeru tog jezika.


 
Srpski nije tonalan jezik u klasičnom smislu, nego jezik koji ima melodijski akcenat. Smatra se da je i protoindoevropski imao melodijski akcenat, koji danas još čuvaju neki srpsko-hrvatski, slovenački i litvanski govori, dok je on u ostalim indoevropskim jezicima u međuvremenu zamenjen ekspiratornim akcentom. Mandarinski je pak tonalan jezik. Razlika je što su u srpskom parametri mesto akcenta i melodijska kontura, te svaka reč ima jedan akcentovan slog i jednu melodijsku konturu koja se na njemu prelama, a u mandarinskom je parametar relativna visina glasa, te svaki slog nosi određeni ton.

Praktično, razlika je što tonalni jezik koji razlikuje dva tona, nizak (à) i visok (á), može pomoću njih razlikovati dve jednosložne, četiri dvosložne reči i osam trosložnih reči sa istom niskom fonema:

1) tà tá,

2) tàtà tàtá tátà tátá,

3) tàtàtà tàtàtá tàtátà tàtátá tátàtà tátàtá tátátà tátátá,

a jezik sa melodijskim akcentom koji razlikuje dva akcenta, silazni (à) i uzlazni (á), može pomoću njih razlikovati dve jednosložne, četiri dvosložne reči i šest trosložnih reči sa istom niskom fonema:

1) tà tá,

2) tàta táta tatà tatá,

3) tàtata tátata tatàta tatáta tatatà tatatá.

Melodijsku ili tonsku strukturu pojedinačnih reči ne treba mešati sa intonacijom rečenice. Prvo je pitanje segmentalne, a drugo je pitanje suprasegmentalne prozodije.


----------



## LilithE

Mislim da si onaj tko tek uči BCS ne treba previše razbijati glavu oko naglasaka.
Mogu se sjetiti tek nekoliko primjera homografa:

*pȁs *( dog ) *- *pȃs ( belt, waist )

*grȁd*/ tuča ( hail) - grȃd ( town )

*lȕk *( onion)* - luk *( bow, arc )*

dùga* _ž _( long* - *adj. f.*) - **dúga *( rainbow )

*kȕpiti *( collect, gather )* - **kúpiti *( buy )

*lȉsta *( list ) *- **lȋsta -*gen. j( sheet, leaf - singular, genitive case) 

Da uzmem u obzir sklanjanje ( kao u zadnjem primjeru ), konjugacije i stupnjevanje, sjetila bih se još kojeg para, ali lista svejedno ne bi postala beskonačna. 
Naglasci često variraju od regije do regije ( ponekad i unutar iste) pa to ipak ne utiče na međusobno razumijevanje.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Razlika je što su u srpskom parametri mesto akcenta i melodijska kontura, te svaka reč ima jedan akcentovan slog i jednu melodijsku konturu koja se na njemu prelama, a u mandarinskom je parametar relativna visina glasa, te svaki slog nosi određeni ton.




Opet, s amaterske tačke gledišta, ali jesi li siguran u ovo? Koliko sam ja vidio, dok u mandarinskom relativna visina glasa svakako jeste važna za pravilno izgovaranje tonova, ona nije i jedina važna (osim eventualno za prvi ton koji je ravan). U ostala tri tona definitivno imaš i konturu koja je isto toliko važna za pravilno izgovaranje tona, u drugom tonu uzlaznu, u trećem silazno-uzlaznu i u četvrtom silaznu. Ove se konture ovakve manifestiraju najjasnije na kraju riječi, prije pauze ili u izoliranom izgovaranju, dok u razgovoru pod određenim uslovima može doći do nekih promjena, tipa da treći ton "izgubi" uzlazni dio svoje konture. Ali i u takvim slučajevima ostatak konture figurira u izgovoru. Također, osim visine i konture, mandarinski tonovi se daju razlikovati i po dužini (barem kad su izolirani i kad nema uticaja sandhija) - četvrti je osjetno kraći a treći osjetno duži od preostala dva. Ova teta na YT to poprilično simpatično objašnjava: "Chinese sample lesson 1 - tones" (v=G0FCMWFRN3s). 

Način na koji sam ja shvatio gornji citat je da u mandarinskom imaju četiri ravna tona različitih relativnih visina (relativnih shvatam kao zavisnih od govornika ali posloženih u jednu oktavu po visini) - što koliko ja znam nije slučaj. Izvinjavam se ako sam te pogrešno shvatio.


----------



## phosphore

Ne, ja sam se nespretno izrazio. 

Razlika je ta što kod nas reč nosi određenu melodijsku konturu, pa, na primer, u slučaju dugouzlaznog akcenta visina glasa raste na akcentovanom slogu i onda ide ravno do kraja reči, a u slučaju kratkouzlaznog visina glasa raste na slogu iza akcentovanog (i tu ima odstupanja između dijalekata, jer u vojvođanskim govorima visina glasa raste i iza akcentovanog sloga kod dugouzlaznog), dok u mandarinskom svaki slog za sebe nosi određeni ton ili pokret tona.


----------



## Orlin

Vijetnamski je drugi mnogo popularan primer tonalnog jezika - koliko ja znam, u njemu ima 6 tonova, i neki Bugari kažu (ne znam da li se zezaju ili ne) da, ako izgovoriš na vijetnamskom "bugarsko trgovinsko predstavništvo" s izmenjenom tonalnošću, pretvorićeš ga u "ja volim cice". (Mi smo bili u relativno toplim odnosima s Vijetnamom do političkih promena početka 1990-ih.)
Da bih ne bio potpuno off-topic, da li neko zna neki smešan primer u BCS?


----------



## DenisBiH

Hahaha, dobar primjer sa vijetnamskim.  Meni nisu poznati takvi primjeri u BCS, mada bi se nešto vjerovatno dalo smisliti. Evo ispod nešto što i nije baš smiješno ali daje pregled moguće varijacije značenja sa kojom bi se možda nešto dalo napraviti.

*pȁra mȏra* "steam of the sea"
*pȃrā mȍra* "the nightmare is cutting/hurting"
*pàra mȏrā* "money/coin must"
*pȃra mórā* "of a/the couple of moras" (lingvistički)

Neka neko ispravi molim vas ako sam profulio neki naglasak ili dužinu.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> *pàra mȏrā* "money/coin must"


 
Možda si zaboravio postaviti akcenatske znakove reči "para" u ovom izrazu?


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Možda si zaboravio postaviti akcenatske znakove reči "para" u ovom izrazu?



Ne, po HJP je tu kratkouzlazni u jednini. Zar se ne vidi?


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Ne, po HJP je tu kratkouzlazni u jednini. Zar se ne vidi?


 
Nažalost ne vidim, svejedno, znači kratkouzlazni.


----------



## DenisBiH

Inače, da li neko zna ko je uveo simbole za naglaske? Meni djeluju ponešto neintuitivno, simbol za kratkouzlazni djeluje vizualno kao da je riječ o silaznom naglasku. Ili ima tu nešto važno čega ja nisam svjestan?


----------



## LilithE

DenisBiH said:


> Inače, da li neko zna ko je uveo simbole za naglaske? Meni djeluju ponešto neintuitivno, simbol za kratkouzlazni djeluje vizualno kao da je riječ o silaznom naglasku. Ili ima tu nešto važno čega ja nisam svjestan?



I meni tako djeluje.  
Kad smo kod naglasaka, koji font koristite kada ih pišete? Ja nikako ne mogu pronaći znakić koji bi sličio na kratkosilazni.


----------



## DenisBiH

LilithE said:


> I meni tako djeluje.
> Kad smo kod naglasaka, koji font koristite kada ih pišete? Ja nikako ne mogu pronaći znakić koji bi sličio na kratkosilazni.




Heh, moja tajna se sastoji u tome da simbole za naglasak pokupim sa HJP, ako ih nema na riječi koju pišem, onda "ukradem" sa neke druge koja ima taj naglasak. Ali to radim prije svega jer sam lijen. 

Imate ovaj sajt kojeg je meni jednom preporučio naš dobri sokol, i tu su simboli za sva četiri naglaska kao i za zanaglasnu dužinu.


----------



## LilithE

Hvala.  I ja radim istu stvar. Razlog je također isti.  Ali mi je palo na pamet da to ne bi bilo baš praktično da se nađem u situaciji da moram kakav tekst napisati s naglascima.

P.S. Ovo je super! Zahvaljujem i sokolu. Prošle su mi godine s 'insert special character' trebali sati za mailove na francuskom.


----------



## sokol

phosphore already described the difference pretty well (and in Serbian; sorry but I'll have to stick to English as my skills in BCS are mainly passive ).
Tonemic accent is nothing like accent in tone languages: the Wiki article only mentions Norwegian and Swedish tonemic accents - they're working like BCS accent (only that they're easier as there are only two different accents).

And while this writing tool of lexilogos indeed is great (and it is useful to mention it once in a thread about it ;-) please let's concentrate on the topic here again, which is tonemic accent as such but not how to write it.


----------



## DenisBiH

sokol,

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems to me after reading that article and a few more that what some call "tonal language vs tonemic accent" others call "syllable-tone language vs word-tone language". That whole paragraph I've linked to is interesting, but this is I believe of greatest importance:



> Many languages described as having pitch accent are word-tone languages.


If I'm correct, the obvious differences (as described by phosphore) notwithstanding, I'm having a little trouble understanding the "is nothing like" part of your post.

Another request: would someone be so kind as to differentiate for me between "tonemic accent" and "pitch accent" if such a distinction exists? I'm having trouble finding definitions for "tonemic accent", and search on Google Books shows only 17 results, mostly dealing with Slovenian from what I can see. Is "tonemic accent" some special term used in Slovenian linguistics?


----------



## sokol

Well, pitch accent and tonemic accent aren't so very much different from each other - they differ in their phonetic features:

- pitch is about force but also might involve higher or lower tone, but what is _distinctive_ here, what must be present with pitch in order that native speakers will understand accent correctly, is pitch and not tone;

- with tonemic accent this is different, to differentiate accents tone (rising, falling, fall-rise, and length too) must be pronounced correctly, and while especially with /gȍrē/ pitch too is clearly (additionally) audible tone and length is distinctive.

But in BCS you can still _*modulate*_ the "melody" of a word without changing its meaning - /gȍre/ (short-falling) may be sung with higher or lower tones and it won't matter, it would still be distinctive from /gòre/.

I'll demonstrate with signs rather than words:

/gȍre/
-
..-
....-
.......-
short-falling

/gòre/
.....-
....-
..-
-
short-rising

Native speakers _always_ will recognise this kind of accent no matter in what absolute tone they're pronounced.
(Similar by the way in Norwegian and Swedish, only that they've got only two tones - but also they're differentiated by relative rise/fall-curves of tone.)

It is different for tone languages; they have _*real*_ tones where absolute quality of tone is relevant (and they also might additionally have rise-, fall-, rise-fall-features and such, so a combination of "BCS" accent and real tone).

Or in other words, in those tone languages speaker A must put_ great care_ to utter the - say - 4 tones in same heights of tone respectively. Of course speaker A and speaker B might both use different frequencies (definitely if they're male resp. female, but even between men and women respectively there are grave differences); the point is that in an utterance tones must be pronounced at the same "height" by one speaker.
Which comes naturally to native speakers but is very difficult to learn for non-natives.

I do not speak any of those languages; but to explain with sighs again it could be something like (and those are indeed IPA signs ):
˩ - extra-low
˨ - low
˧ - medium
˦ - high
˥ - extra-high
Those "heights" of tone might, as said, be broadened by contours too. And if you learn such a language you must learn to utter "low" with the same frequency (thus, higher as extra-low) while "medium" must be pronounced with a higher frequency consistantly - if you don't manage that native speakers could only guess which tone you used.

BCS only has contour tones = a tonemic accent; the absolute frequency is of no relevance.


----------



## mimosa59

Mod note: The following discussion has been moved here from THIS thread.

Actually, I love languages and I'm just trying to find another one to study! I haven't planned to visit Croatia for the moment.

Can anyone tell me more about the tones?


----------



## Istriano

mimosa59 said:


> Can anyone tell me more about the tones?



Tones are found only in Eastern and Southern Croatian.
In Western and Northern Croatia (which can be considered urban and rich), there is no tone,
the dynamic accent is used, like in Spanish,
but in many cases syllables can be short and long (so you get the Italian-like pronunciation rather than staccato-like Spanish pronunciation).


But tones are not really expected to be learned, on the contrary, a strong tonal accent is marked as ''rural'' or ''Herzegovian'' and is avoided even by professional newscasters.
All potential tonal differences are expressed through the accentuation: so '_otrovan _(poisonous) is still different than o'_trovan _(poisoned); in Standard Croatian both are '_otrovan _but with the different tone on the 1st o.

Correct tones are similar to open/close O's and E's in Italian and French, more often than not, native speakers don't follow the rules, or merge/neutralize them. 
My girfriend told me they were never ''forced'' to adopt the right tones in her Croatian classes (in elementary school and high school), they only mentioned them shortly once in a grammar class,
but they were not expected to learn the normative dictionary by heart and learn the ''standard'' tones.

So, for 50 % of population tones are as strange as Chinese is, they can't hear them, and they don't use them.
They're just as important as the_ witch ~ which _[hwitch] distinction in English (standard pronunciation, but used only regionally in modern spoken English).

So, a strong tonal accent is indicative of Hercegovina, just like the _ witch ~ which _[hwitch] distinction is a marker of Scottish English.
For any practical purpose, you can forget about the tone thing.  (They're not even used by movie actors, only in theaters).


----------



## DenisBiH

Istriano said:


> But tones are not really expected to be learned, on the contrary, a strong tonal accent is marked as ''rural'' or ''Herzegovian'' and is avoided even by professional newscasters.
> All potential tonal differences are expressed through the accentuation: so '_otrovan _(poisonous) is still different than o'_trovan _(poisoned); in Standard Croatian both are '_otrovan _but with the different tone on the 1st o.


 

This is a rather strange situation in modern Croatian. Basically the 'standard' pronunciation with tones is shunned and the preferred elevated variety of the language used even on public television and radio is the one as pronounced in Zagreb, if I'm not mistaken. I suspect this would have to be addressed in the future, one way or the other.


----------



## Istriano

But this is also true of Italian. Although the standard language is Tuscan /de jure/, de facto there are two standards with pretty different pronunciation patterns:

1. the Roman standard (RAI, LA7)
2. the Milan standard (Italia1, Rete4, Canale5)

The idealized Tuscan pronunciation got lost, although it's still used in opera, theater and (some) Italian cinema, but
in tv series, most actors keep their local accent or opt for Milanese (if they're from the North) or Romano (if they're not).

I think the Croatian situation will be going in this direction, with two norms: Western (Zagreb/Rijeka), and Southern (Split).

As in the case of Italian, standard pronunciation is an outdated concept, and most people use the local accent.

This seems that ''nonstandard'' Milanese and Zagrebian pronunciation have prestige, while Tuscan and Štokavian are used only in writing.


----------



## DenisBiH

One thing still bothers me - you say 50% of the population doesn't know the tones at all. Now, I can understand them not knowing the standard four tones of Neoshtokavian and their positions, but doesn't even Chakavian have tones, only different than those in the Neoshtokavian standard?

According to this:


> ČAKAVSKO NARJEČJE.
> naglasak u čakavskome:
> dvonaglasni i tronglsni sustav;
> nema kratkouzlaznog naglaska;
> naglasak može biti na posljednjem slogu


----------



## Istriano

I think most modern Čakavian dialects are *dvonaglasni* meaning
only the difference between short and long stressed syllable is maintained (but the voice does not really go up or down)
(But paradoxally when Čakavians try to speak Štokavian they tend
to use the intermediate duration /neither long nor short/ of the stressed syllable, you can heard in in Rijeka and Pula).


----------



## Wikislav

I almost agree with the above real field observations of _Istriano_, [...], because my specialty is dialectology; I am alone half-Chakavian (father) & half-Kaykavian (mother). The true standard Shtokavian accentuation by 4 tones in Croatia now occurs chiefly at Split (on Ikavian context), Dubrovnik and Osijek (on Ijekavian one). Much others i.e. *3/5* Croats now in reality have a divergent simpler accentuation, including dozen towns e.g. _Zagreb capital, Rijeka, Pula, Sesvete, Velka Gorica, Petrinja_, ...etc. 

Their citizens almost use very simplified stressing with mostly a neutral intermeniate one. Recent comparative studies confirmed this was a direct result of their forced mixing of disparate dialects. This was observed firstly in Zagreb yet from _1890ies_ when K.Hedervary ordered the official public shifting from Kaykavian to new Shtokavian standard: The result of that melting pot was the subtotal loss of tones in a new "Što*kaj*ski" hybrid pidgin. The same recently repeated across other mixed towns in northern and southwest Croatia, with a recent trend to cover most Croat citizens, despite their standard Shtokavian schooling. 

Otherwise, both rural Chakavians and Kaykavians (with few exceptions) are lacking in ascending Shtokavian tones, having mostly 2 (or 3) accents: the short one, (someones a medium-intermediate), and the long one. Both in Chakavians and Kaykavians the ending "French" accent in oxytonic words is well present from 1/4 ones up to _2/3 oxytones_ in some Chakavian islanders and Drava valley Kaykavians. The saltating stress on Shtokavian proclitics is almost lacking both in Chakavian and Kaykavian (except in few mainland half-Chakavians, and partly in "Štokajski" pidgin).


----------

